# Umbau Specialized Hotrock 20"



## haural (30. August 2016)

Da für unsere Tochter nach 16" nun die nächste Größe ansteht, darf ich mich dem nächsten Projekt widmen. Hatte zunächst überlegt gleich auf 24" zu gehen da das neue Fahrrad ja erst für nächstes Jahr aktuell wird. Aktuell hat sie eine Schrittlänge von 46 und Größe 110. Da ich schlecht abschätzen kann wie sich das bis zur nächsten Saison entwickelt und ich ein recht günstiges Hotrock 20 erstehen konnte, habe ich mich entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung doch für 20" entschieden.

Werde nachfolgend mal die Gewichte aller Teile einstellen. Dann haben weitere Projekte die Möglichkeit abzuschätzen wo sich eine Investition lohnt u wo nicht. Rahmen ist aber schon etwas älter, daher wird sich in der Zwischenzeit sicherlich auch einiges geändert haben.

Gewicht wie gekauft waren 12,4 kg. Alleine die Federgabel (ist zwar schick u federt vom Gefühl her gar nicht schlecht) wiegt knapp über 1,9 kg.


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Laufräder inkl Felgenband und 6-fach Schraubkranz. Den konnte ich bisher leider nicht demontieren. Habe zwar einige Abzieher/Einsätze aber leider passt keiner. Mit Zange habe ich es noch nicht geschafft. Zahnkranz wechseln könnte auch nocht etwas Gewicht einsparen, fürchte aber ohne Nabenwechsel ist die Auswahl sehr gering. Laufräder werde ich wohl trotz einigem Potenzial belassen, auch weil ich insgesamt nicht über 300,- kommen will. 

Laufrad vorne





Laufrad hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Kurbel, 36 Zähne, 127 mm





Vorbau, 60 mm





ein ganz schöner Brocken: Lenker, 54 cm


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Folgende Umbauten habe ich aktuell geplant. Da bis Weihnachten noch Zeit ist werde ich mir diese auch gönnen. Vor allem die Kurbel will ich so spät wie möglich kaufen da sich die Innenbeinlänge noch ändern wird.

Gewichtsziel liegt bei < 8 kg. Ob es mit einem Budget von 220,- machbar ist, ist halt die Frage.

- Kurbel: Kania leicht, wahrscheinlich 114 mm, 32 Zähne, Ersparnis ca. 150 g
- Gabel:
   - Kubike 20, Gewicht ca. 600 g, Ersparnis ca. 1300 g, aktueller Favorit aber recht teuer
   - Frogbike, Werte ähnlich Kania aber günstiger, Lackierung erforderlich, hätte aber den Vorteil es auf die Farbe des Rahmens abstimmen zu können
   - Gabel aus China, diverse Modelle mit ähnlichen oder leicht höheren Werten wie oben, Preislich durch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer u Zoll aber nur als Ersatz für Kubike interessant...oder wenn man auf Scheibenbremse gehen will
- Lenker u Vorbau noch offen. Entweder nehme ich wie beim Kokua KCNC oder aber Noname direkt aus China. Da die Belastung durch ein Kind nicht sehr hoch ist mache ich mir hier keine Sorgen, Einsparziel: ca. 250 g
- Sattel und Stütze auch noch relativ offen. Wahrscheinlich wie beim Kokua GUB Stütze und der bereits bekannte "Spidersattel", Einsparziel für beides > 200 g
- Pedale: Wellgo KC008, Ersparnis ca. 100 g
- Kette: offen, evtl original behalten da "eingefahren", Abhängig auch von Tausch Zahnkranz
- Schaltwerk: offen, evtl original behalten
- Drehschaltgriff: wahrscheinlich original behalten
- Bremsen: offen, möglicheweise original oder schwarze
- Innenlager: Tecora E mit 110 Achslänge oder Austausch der Achse, preislich und gewichtsmäßig würden sich beide am Ende nicht viel nehmen. Sind gekapselte Lager grundsätzlich besser?
- Reifen: Kenda Small Block 8, wird im Vergleich auf 0 rauskommen da die aktuell verbauten auch nur um die 470 g wiegen aber schon ziemlich runter sind
- Schläuche: ähnlich wie bei den Reifen, die aktuellen wiegen ca. 130 g
- Kettenführung: Werde es ohne probieren, Ersparnis dann ca. 220 g

Worin ich aktuell noch unschlüssig bin ist die Farbgestaltung der Anbauteile. Original war alles silber. Da es mir recht gut gefallen hat spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die neuen Teile auch in silber zu halten. Wobei die Auswahl an schwarz um einiges größer ist und die Kurbel wohl schwarz wird wenn es die Kania sein soll.


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Der Rahmen sieht noch erstaunlich gut aus. Paar kleine Macken aber die bleiben ohnehin nicht aus.





Gewicht


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Sattel u Stütze (Kerze) getrennt








Kette





Reifen





Schlauch





Kettenführung


----------



## nadine09 (30. August 2016)

Bin dabei. Klasse Aufarbeitung der Teile 

Ich hab für unser Poison 20zoll die Gabel mit V-Brake von Kania genommen. Bezahlbar, optisch ansprechend und leicht.


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Schaltwerk





Sattelklemme




Bremsen





Ständer


----------



## haural (30. August 2016)

Das Schaltwerk werde ich evtl auch wechseln. Hierzu würde ich mich über paar Tips freuen. Vor allem weil ich nicht weiß ob die in Frage kommenden auch mit Drehschaltgriff funktionieren. Lassen sich z.B. die aktuellen Schaltwerke mit der hohen Kapazität soweit einstellen dass auch 6-fach gut funktioniert?

Wie schätzt ihr das Thema neue Kette mit altem Ritzelpaket ein?

Oder aber Tips wie ich das Ritzelpaket auch ohne passenden Einsatz runter bekomme...falls sich das überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## haural (29. Oktober 2016)

Da ich mittlerweile fast alles zusammen habe, hier mal paar Fotos von den neuen Teilen

Kurbel Kania leicht, 32z, 117 mm
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076634]
	
[/URL]

Neco Innenlager 110 mm
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076631]
	
[/URL]


Wellgo KC008
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076635]
	
[/URL]


----------



## haural (30. Oktober 2016)

U noch paar mehr

Gabel Kania...vor dem umlackieren
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2077005]
	
[/URL]

Lenker RF gekürzt auf 560 mm http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076636]
	
[/URL]

Vorbau AliExpress 50 mm
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076632]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (31. Oktober 2016)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Mini V-Brake (Cross) ala XLC Mini probiert? Optisch finde ich sie bei den kleinen Rahmen besser, aber der Hebel ist halt kleiner. Die Frage ist wie viel Kraft es zusätzlich kostet bzw ob die nötige Bremskraft aufgebracht werden kann ohne zu schnell zu ermüden. Aktuell habe ich sie zwar eher für den 16" Commencal geplant aber evtl geht sie auch ans Spezi falls sie doch zu "schwach" sind für den Kleinen.


----------



## cbert80 (31. Oktober 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Mini V-Brake (Cross) ala XLC Mini probiert? Optisch finde ich sie bei den kleinen Rahmen besser, aber der Hebel ist halt kleiner. Die Frage ist wie viel Kraft es zusätzlich kostet bzw ob die nötige Bremskraft aufgebracht werden kann ohne zu schnell zu ermüden. Aktuell habe ich sie zwar eher für den 16" Commencal geplant aber evtl geht sie auch ans Spezi falls sie doch zu "schwach" sind für den Kleinen.


Das hängt mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis zusammen. Also Mini V-Brake sind eig. für Rennradbremshebel bzw Canti-Hebel. 
Bei der Kombi V-Brake Hebel und Mini V-Brake Bremse kommt ein eher harter Druckpunkt bei geringem Hebelweg herraus.
Mit einem Avid speed Dial 7 Hebel kann das Übersetzungsverhältnis eingestellt werden. Damit sollte das gut gehn.


----------



## haural (31. Oktober 2016)

Hab die 7er Avid Hebel, aber eigentlich fürs 20"er weil sie für den Kleinen doch n Tick zu groß sind. Wenns nicht passt/funktioniert werde ich umbauen


----------



## nadine09 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab die mini V-brake am Commencal verbaut. Mit den kinderalubremshebeln 9€  kommt der 4Jährige mit minimalem Kraftaufwand sehr souverän zum stehen. Wenn der Reifen es hergibt, würde ich am 20" auch Minis verbauen.


----------



## haural (31. Oktober 2016)

Die Hebel hatte ich auch schon aufm Schirm, Optik gefällt. Nur nicht gekauft weil ich bereits 2-3 verschiedne hab. Werde mal schauen wie es mit den vorhandenen geht und evtl noch ändern.


----------



## haural (1. November 2016)

Bin bei der Kurbelmontage am Spezi grad auf ein (kleines?) Problem gestossen. Innenlager Neco, Patrone auf Antriebsseite. Kurbel lässt sich auf selbiger fast komplett drauf stecken. Dagegen der linke Arm nur sehr wenig. Habe die Seite dann mal etwas festgezogen, ließ sich aber nicht sehr weit aufziehen ohne zu viel Kraft zu investieren. Wenn ich die Seiten tausche lassen sich beide ungefähr gleich weit aufstecken.
Innenlager ausgebaut und Abstand Lagerschalen zu Vierkantende gemessen, allerdings Lagerschale links nur mit der Hand möglichst stark drauf gesteckt . Antrieb 1,8 cm, Gegenseite 2,2. Hat wahrscheinlich nicht viel mit dem Problem zu tun aber evtl doch? Der linke Arm lässt sich auf beiden Seiten fast gleich weit aufstecken. Rechts etwas weiter als links knapp unter 6,8 mm vs 7,2 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (1. November 2016)

Pragmatischer Ansatz wäre ja Patronenseite links. Wenns funktioniert hätte ich keine Bedenken, aber ist halt ne Notlösung.


----------



## cbert80 (1. November 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Pragmatischer Ansatz wäre ja Patronenseite links. Wenns funktioniert hätte ich keine Bedenken, aber ist halt ne Notlösung.


Das wäre eher dramatisch wie pragmatisch


----------



## haural (1. November 2016)

Habe mal Gegenprobe mit den Teilen vom 16"er gemacht, scheint wohl (zumindest bei den Kania?) normal zu sein. Bei beiden Rädern ist der linke Arm ca 5-6 mm weiter von der Kettenstrebe als der rechte, egal wie ich kombiniere. Bei zwei gemessenen 26" ist der Abstand bis auf 1-2 mm identisch.


----------



## haural (2. November 2016)

Laufräder sind bis auf Schläuche und Reifen unverändert. Gewicht hat sich von 3,33 auf 3,16 geändert. Muss aber sagen dass Gewichtsoptimierung nicht erstes Ziel war. Werde mal schauen wie es mit den Schwalbe läuft und bei Bedarf auf Kenda wechseln. Mit diesen ist sie beim 16er öfter mal weggerutscht...und Verschleiß fand ich auch hoch. Die Schwalbe haben sich am Laufrad schon bewehrt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079193]
	
[/URL]

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079192]
	
[/URL]

Was ich bei den Reifen verschenkt habe hole ich durchs Schaltwerk wieder rein. Tourney (350g) gegen 105 (233g).

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079216]
	
[/URL]


----------



## haural (4. Dezember 2016)

So Weihnachtsgeschenk für Tochter fertig gestellt...bis auf Weiteres. Evtl werden noch kleine Änderungen bezüglich Schaltung (invers) und/oder Vorbau/Lenker. Das wird sich dann nach den ersten Fahrten zeigen.

Gewichtsziel mit 8,4 kg leider nicht erreicht. Hierzu wären andere Laufräder und Reifen nötig. Gekostet hat das ganze ca 350,- was auch mehr als geplant war, wegen ungeplantem Laufradtausch aber nötig war.

Da nicht alle Teile auf der Waage gelandet sind, oder vorher nicht benannt:

Avid SD7 Bremshebel 
Tektro Bremsen
Shimano 105, 7x
Laufräder inkl 7x Kassette von einem Cube 
Vorbau 35 mm statt dem 50er
Neue Züge und Hüllen


----------



## kc85 (4. Dezember 2016)

Schicke Räder. 

kc85


----------



## haural (4. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt. Passen gut, etwas leichter hätten sie sein können


----------



## mitch13 (5. Dezember 2016)

Finde das Rad ist echt super geworden! Mein Sohn hat ein Auge auf die Pedale geworfen. Wo hast du die bestellt? 
Bei AliExpress ist eine sehr lange Lieferzeit angegeben (21 bis 47 Tage), das wird nix mehr bis Weihnachten 

Grüße, micha


----------



## haural (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Micha, man findet sie auch bei Ebay aber soweit ich es sehe ist Versand quasi immer aus China. Evtl kannst du bei Ali Schnellversand wählen, dürfte dann aber was kosten.


----------



## mitch13 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hey danke,
habe sie jetzt bei AliExpress als Standard bestellt. So viel Zeit muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

